# Bursted Chinple?



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

My black Diamond Rhom has a bursted chinple, it started peeling then it turned white, im guessing from rubbing against the glass too much, it looks like an open sore now, ive added salt and turned up the heat 2 degrees Fahrenheit,is there anything else i can do to help him?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a nice sized Rhom! My Rhom's chimple is almost healed... I basically tried to leave him alone for quite some time, and avoid spooking him (so he wouldn't run into the glass)... After some months, it looks like it's almost gone. So I'd say just approach yours cautiously for a few months and see if it goes down on its own....


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

He might of busted it on that egg-crate divider you have in there. All of the edges on that stuff is squared off and relatively sharp if he rubs against it.


----------

